# Elevator Music?



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I doubt that this could be it but I've been working on an album that is halloween themed although it's not the same kind of thing Sam Haynes is doing with the club mixes. This one is more like halloween elevator music, yeah, that's it, halloween elevator music. The title track, "Halloween, I'm Afraid, is available as a free download here http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=1247549. The album is on itunes at http://itunes.com/dulcetjones/halloweenimafraid


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

There was another thread here about elevator music:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/124713-background-music-broadmoor-hospital-criminally-insane.html

Picture a scary haunt setting where the "victims" know something really scary is about to happen, but they're not sure exactly what. The tension is building. Adding _any sort of _kitschy, upbeat, cheesy elevator background music can create a creepy, disturbing contrast that could really ramp up that tension.


----------



## Jonathan_BC (Jun 19, 2013)

For something creepy that can fit in the background you could even try some dark ambient metal like Darkspace, or drone doom like Sunn O))) -- very spooky/unsettling atmospheres


----------



## kiubezundermann (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to work at Walt Disney World in what used to be MGM Studios. I worked in the shadow of the Hollywood Tower Hotel (the Tower of Terror ride). The atmosphere music they play for that attraction is all 1920'2-30' jazz but it sounds like it's coming from an old tin can record player. It truly has an unsettling feel to it. Here is the track list with attached MP3's http://www.towerofterror.org/library/audio
It is really good for ambiance and if you're looking for an elevator theme, what better than the most faulty elevator in the world?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks so much!! So many great ideas.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

kiubezundermann said:


> I used to work at Walt Disney World in what used to be MGM Studios. I worked in the shadow of the Hollywood Tower Hotel (the Tower of Terror ride). The atmosphere music they play for that attraction is all 1920'2-30' jazz but it sounds like it's coming from an old tin can record player. It truly has an unsettling feel to it. Here is the track list with attached MP3's http://www.towerofterror.org/library/audio
> It is really good for ambiance and if you're looking for an elevator theme, what better than the most faulty elevator in the world?


Reminds me of some of the music from the shining.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's a cool elevator effects track.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Here's a cool elevator effects track.


That is cool but I would probably want to get off that elevator at the next floor.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow that is a cool track. I can only imagine what is going on on those floors it is passing! Thanks!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

There is no scarier, unnerving elevator music track that makes many people want to run just hearing it. Look no further-


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That is too funny!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you just need an instrumental copy of "Girl from Ipanema" playing in a loop on a bad speaker. It's kinda funny but could be creepy....
-Z


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

zacharybinx said:


> I think you just need an instrumental copy of "Girl from Ipanema" playing in a loop on a bad speaker. It's kinda funny but could be creepy....
> -Z


Kinda like this (from 1:00 to 1:10 in the trailer)?


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL! Exactly! "What the hell is that?" "Girl From Ipanema." Still laughing.
-Z


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> There is no scarier, unnerving elevator music track that makes many people want to run just hearing it. Look no further-


is it sad or something else ... like i can read minds over the internet ... psychic ... ? ... but i didn't have 2 play this 2 kno ... 

amk


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

A bump for later.


----------

